# Will two cocks fight over one hen?



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all, 
For those who have been following my pigeon progress, after a few days I am fairly certain both of my pigeons are cocks. 
I am looking to breed, and I am thinking of introducing a hen. 
Would I have any problems if I introduce 1 hen with the 2 cocks? 
I am thinking maybe the cocks will fight over her. 
Would it be better to introduce 2 hens? 

Also can anyone tell me how I could ensure that certain pigeons mated with each other when there are more than 1 of each sex in the loft? 
Do I have to box them off seperately, or would they just choose their mate and it would be right from there? 

Thanks


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Yes, two cocks will fight non stop if there is only one hen around. This is not a good scenario for pigeons to be in. 2 hens is your best option. Pigeons are best kept in pairs so in this case, I'd definitely suggest two females. The hen that the male chooses can either be allowed to happen naturally or, you can put the intended pair in a small breeding pen for a few days. Often this is what pigeon fanciers will do to ensure that they will pair up.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, ideally I wanted two pigeons (a pair), unfortunately I have now found out after introducing Ash that Cecil is also a cock, as they both display at each other regularly.
Now that I am in this position I must either get rid of Ash, or get two hens.
As I don't want to get rid of Ash, I would prefer to get two hens.

Cecil and Ash are different breeds, so I am looking to pair up each with a hen from the same breed.


If I buy two hens, and put Cecil in a breeding pen with his preferred mate, and do the same with Ash and his preferred mate, then leave them all in like this for a week, will they pair up the way I want them to?

Will they stay paired together like this if I then release them together into the same loft again?

Thankyou, your replies areimportant to me, as I don't have a lot of room to get this wrong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

alaska said:


> If I buy two hens, and put Cecil in a breeding pen with his preferred mate, and do the same with Ash and his preferred mate, then leave them all in like this for a week, will they pair up the way I want them to?
> 
> Will they stay paired together like this if I then release them together into the same loft again?


Hi Alaska, 

Yes, this should be fine. There are no guarantees with anything like this be aware though. Pigeons are't always monogamous. Sometimes a cock bird will have his hen and then mate with others on the side. Or sometimes, they will prefer to choose their own mates. I think this is your best option if you don't want to get rid of Ash. Are you absolutely sure that Ash is a cock? Pigeons can be very good at fooling us until the all mighty egg is layed


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I am basing my opinion on the behaviour of both pigeons.
When Ash was first put into the cage, Cecil began bowing and cooing, jumping towards him and pecking at the back of his neck.
After a few days Ash is now being a more dominant and has taken the highest perch (away from Cecil), and is now bowing and cooing at Cecil.
three times today I caught both pigeons bowing and cooing at each other simultaneously.
Also the breeder I got Ash from told me he was a cock.

BTW, how long should I wait to be certain that indeed both pigeons are cocks, and that I am not going to get a surprise egg!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

It's hard to say how long you should wait. How old are these birds anyways? What you might find useful is to show each bird their own reflection in a mirror separately and see how they react to that. Cock birds will start bowing and cooing and might even peck at their reflection whereas hens will generally ignore seeing themselves in a mirror. It does sound like you have two cocks though, but stranger things have happened! LOL 

I have a young hen that is just over 10 months old and she's very aggressive towards her mother and she's also very vocal. She's struts, bows and coos all the time. I was sure she was a male until she layed her first egg about 2 months ago.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

How I wish I had been told to use a mirror earlier!
I just placed a mirror in front of Cecil and he began bowing and cooing almost instantly towards it.
When I did this to Ash he didn't react, Cecil then came over and started to coo at the mirror again, then Ash started to coo and peck at cecils neck until cecil was away again. Also I have been told Ash is a he by the breeder, plus he has black marks in his tail, for an ash-red pigeon this means he is a male.
Looks like I definately have two males.

Here is an earlier picture of my pen/flight:
http://www.woftamplace.com/images/loftpen.jpg
Do you think this is large enough for four pigeons?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Think in human terms...*

Hello Alaska,

Have you ever heard of two boys or men, "fighting" over the same girl or woman ?  

The male "species", seems to fight over territory and mates. It is part of nature. The strongest, most healthy, pass on their genes. The sick and weak do not.

The only problem with putting two hens with a single cock bird, is he may become "Hen Pecked".


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Is pecking the back or their necks being hen-pecked?
Is this behaviour both shown with cocks and hens?

BTW here is a new link to Alaska's Loft
It's my new website that has some pics of my pigeons aswell as info and alot of links I have found
http://www.woftamplace.com/cecil/

Thanks Alaska


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I have solved my problems with the two males, plus breeding, etc.

Today I have extended the loft two have two sections, now the boys have there own seperate space, and I can now place a hen in with each as I choose to breed them, plus everyone has more room 

Plus at any time I choose I can remove the internal wire division and make it all one big loft 8) 

Here is a photo of the new loft:
http://www.woftamplace.com/cecil/nloftpen.jpg


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Glad you got it all worked out, sounds like a good plan. Your loft/aviary is really very nice! Must be nice to have such temperate weather all you round down in New Zealand


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Actually I'm in Sydney Australia, but the weather is quite nice here more often than not, don't get the snow downhere like you guys do, ehhh


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Sorry about that, I knew you were from somewhere in that area. Goodonya for building such a nice loft for your pigeons


----------



## pig-eon (Mar 5, 2005)

WOW great conversation. hehe. Well I don't know about fighting between 2 cock for 1 hen. I know your getting 2 hens for your 2 cocks but just stoppong to tell you that none of my single cocks has ever fought for a new introduced female before. they will chase her and try to get her attention but they dob'y really fight for a hen.


----------

